# King's Cross - events, photos, news, Coal Drops Yard and redevelopment



## editor (Jul 7, 2014)

I took a wander around the back of Kings Cross station yesterday and it seems to peppered with bland modern blocks in what appears to be a rather jumbled development, but I did quite like Granary Square by the canal. 












Anyone else taken a look around? I loved the new tunnel to the tube. 

http://www.urban75.org/blog/big-cro...tennis-in-the-new-granary-square-kings-cross/


----------



## editor (Jul 8, 2014)

Ooh, I liked this new tunnel.






http://www.urban75.org/blog/walking...-led-lightwall-tunnel-at-kings-cross-station/


----------



## marty21 (Jul 8, 2014)

work near there part of the week, have had a wander around - very nice - I worked in Kings Cross in the early 90s, it is a dramatic change!


----------



## editor (Jul 8, 2014)

The tunnel is great but the square is another of those nasty, US-style privatised open spaces though.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm due to be working in one of the new blocks soon


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jul 8, 2014)

editor said:


> I took a wander around the back of Kings Cross station yesterday and it seems to peppered with bland modern blocks in what appears to be a rather jumbled development, but I did quite like Granary Square by the canal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cycle past there most days on my way in to work. It used to be industrial waste land on the right, so a big improvement. Still tons of work going on down there.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 8, 2014)

Ed, there is a whole load of new development that stretches from Kings Cross all the way up York Way to Agar Grove which is practically Camden Town.


----------



## editor (Jul 8, 2014)

marty21 said:


> Ed, there is a whole load of new development that stretches from Kings Cross all the way up York Way to Agar Grove which is practically Camden Town.


I know - I walked up there!


----------



## Crispy (Jul 8, 2014)

Some of the new buildings round there are very nicely made imo. There's a brick apartment building with some fine detailing and glazed brick panels, and I also like the office building with the cast iron columns with the cross-hatch embossed pattern on them.


----------



## editor (Jul 8, 2014)

Those two are nice. Some are pretty bland though.


----------



## Maggot (Jul 11, 2014)

I love the fountains there. I could sit and watch them all day.


----------



## Eggface (Sep 4, 2014)

editor said:


> I took a wander around the back of Kings Cross station yesterday and it seems to peppered with bland modern blocks in what appears to be a rather jumbled development, but I did quite like Granary Square by the canal.


Dear ed - is there any equivalent Kings Cross version of your SEvlondon/Peckham/Brixton pages?


----------



## editor (Sep 4, 2014)

Eggface said:


> Dear ed - is there any equivalent Kings Cross version of your SEvlondon/Peckham/Brixton pages?


There's quite a few features on Kings Cross here: http://www.urban75.org/blog/?s=kings+cross


----------



## Eggface (Sep 4, 2014)

editor said:


> There's quite a few features on Kings Cross here: http://www.urban75.org/blog/?s=kings cross




Many Thanks, I flick between north and south


----------



## hash tag (Sep 4, 2014)

Maggot said:


> I love the fountains there. I could sit and watch them all day.



Here you go


----------



## Crispy (Sep 4, 2014)

I met a man last night who designed the control system for those fountains. They're currently working on a smartphone app that will let you play Snake and Breakout in the square using the grid of water jets as pixels.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 4, 2014)

I am working in the new development a few days a week, it is still a work in progress. Doesn't feel part of Kings X tbh, and it lacks corner shops for smokes, pop and icecream


----------



## hash tag (Sep 4, 2014)

For your every day items, the two stations are but minutes away from CSM.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 4, 2014)

hash tag said:


> For your every day items, the two stations are but minutes away from CSM.


Always more expensive at stations


----------



## toblerone3 (Sep 4, 2014)

These are from my most recent eight sets on Kings Cross Central

















http://kingscrosswalks.wordpress.com/2013/10/28/gas-holder-number-eight/
http://kingscrosswalks.wordpress.com/2013/10/19/granary-square/
http://kingscrosswalks.wordpress.com/2013/10/16/stable-street/
http://kingscrosswalks.wordpress.com/2013/10/13/handyside-street/
http://kingscrosswalks.wordpress.com/2013/10/10/st-martins-east-passage-to-york-way/
http://kingscrosswalks.wordpress.com/2013/10/02/kings-cross-central-views-from-goods-way-platform/
http://kingscrosswalks.wordpress.com/2013/09/24/st-pancras-road-construction/
http://kingscrosswalks.wordpress.com/2013/11/07/kings-cross-square/


----------



## Nancy_Winks (Sep 4, 2014)

wow when you look at the quality development of public space in London you realise how wealthy London is.


----------



## toblerone3 (Sep 4, 2014)

I like the new fountains in Granary Square and it was amazing to see toddlers running around barefoot in the fountains in a public square in Kings Cross.  Would not have happened a few years ago with all the glass and syringes lying around. As a long-term resident of Kings Cross the whole zone still feels like a bit of alien visitation. Would be improved once it get scuzzed up a bit.  I hope that the private nature of the public spaces will not be tolerated.  It needs to be reclaimed.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 4, 2014)

Nancy_Winks said:


> wow when you look at the quality development of public space in London you realise how wealthy London is.


It bears repeating that none of this is truly "public" space. It's all owned by the developer and they can legally eject you from the area for any reason they see fit.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 4, 2014)

There are table and chairs outside a lot of the blocks and they seem available for all.


----------



## Eggface (Sep 4, 2014)

It's true, public-private space is a grey area in planning terms and an issue that's rising up the place making agenda, if you'll pardon the jargon. A recent urban design group visiting public-private space around Kings Cross (not Granary square) got moved on by private security for an 'unauthorised gathering'. Twenty or so planners, architects and urban designers are not exactly a hooligan hoard.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 4, 2014)

marty21 said:


> There are table and chairs outside a lot of the blocks and they seem available for all.


Sure, so long as you don't do anything "unusual"
Hold a demonstration outside a business? You've got absolutely no right to be there. They don't even need to call the police.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 4, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Sure, so long as you don't do anything "unusual"
> Hold a demonstration outside a business? You've got absolutely no right to be there. They don't even need to call the police.


I know, there are a load of security staff about


----------



## toblerone3 (Sep 4, 2014)

What powers do security staff have in open access pseudo public space?

Can they frogmarch you away if they don't like the look of you. What happens if you resist?


----------



## DrRingDing (Sep 4, 2014)

The fountains are a great leveller. They often make people drop the grey faced serious London attitude and brings simple joy. Great for people watching.


----------



## Belushi (Oct 12, 2014)

A rather breathless article in Guardian about the new development, glosses over the issue of private/public space and what 'affordable' housing actually means in Central London http://www.theguardian.com/artandde...kings-cross-can-other-developers-repeat-trick

Saying that I took a stroll around the (massive!) site a few weeks ago and although it's only half finished I came away thinking they'd done a pretty good job. Some bland buildings but some really well designed ones, and there's going to be a good mix of uses.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 15, 2014)

Belushi said:


> A rather breathless article in Guardian about the new development, glosses over the issue of private/public space and what 'affordable' housing actually means in Central London http://www.theguardian.com/artandde...kings-cross-can-other-developers-repeat-trick
> 
> Saying that I took a stroll around the (massive!) site a few weeks ago and although it's only half finished I came away thinking they'd done a pretty good job. Some bland buildings but some really well designed ones, and there's going to be a good mix of uses.


 still a work in progress, Pancras Square is still just an alley way between hoardings atm - had a peep and they are landscaping some garden areas behind the hoardings - I think there is still a block to be built - Google have a block there I think, but it is either one that isn't yet finished or there seems to be space for another one to be built.


----------



## Maggot (Oct 15, 2014)

I love the new space age tunnel that leads to the tube station.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 15, 2014)

Maggot said:


> I love the new space age tunnel that leads to the tube station.View attachment 62458


 it is pretty cool, use that fairly regularly


----------



## marty21 (Jan 29, 2015)

Pancras Square is opening up, there is a 60 year old Oak tree (imported at great expense from Germany)  it is right next to the old German Gymnasium which is still behind hoardings. The area between the Pancras Square blocks is now open to the public, lawns and a water feature! Plus commercial units are starting to get completed - a wine/tea/coffee shop called 'Nates' I think it is a chain, there is one near Moorgate, will be opening next to the new tube entrance (near the super tunnel mentioned above)


----------



## toblerone3 (May 24, 2015)

Costa del Kings Cross today.


----------



## ska invita (May 27, 2015)

I was up at St Martins today on work matters - could easily be the poshest university in London, certainly the new building is very smart and the shops and restaurants are super pricey - Granary Square is a private space really and an extension of the campus - so it was great to see that on this sunny day mums  and dads from Somers Town and The Cally have made it their own, bringing their kids along in cossies to play in the fountains - they've completely taken over the space and totally changed the atmosphere of the square as a result. Packed full of kids and parents! Out numbering the students! Lets hope it stays that way and the university don't make up some new rule about no kids in the fountains etc



toblerone3 said:


> Costa del Kings Cross today.


open to the public for swimming?


----------



## hash tag (May 27, 2015)

Poshest? you serious, its an arts university!


----------



## ska invita (May 27, 2015)

hash tag said:


> Poshest? you serious, its an arts university!


have you been there? to the new campus?


----------



## Belushi (May 27, 2015)

there are loads of St Martins students living in private halls next to me - they're nearly all overseas students  and must be from well off backgrounds to afford the overseas rate fees and £190 a week for halls


----------



## hash tag (May 27, 2015)

Sorry, i take the retort back. I gather its full of students wuth more money than brains and clueless about what to do and not particularly bothered about having a career


----------



## toblerone3 (May 27, 2015)

ska invita said:


> I was up at St Martins today on work matters - could easily be the poshest university in London, certainly the new building is very smart and the shops and restaurants are super pricey - Granary Square is a private space really and an extension of the campus - so it was great to see that on this sunny day mums  and dads from Somers Town and The Cally have made it their own, bringing their kids along in cossies to play in the fountains - they've completely taken over the space and totally changed the atmosphere of the square as a result. Packed full of kids and parents! Out numbering the students! Lets hope it stays that way and the university don't make up some new rule about no kids in the fountains etc
> 
> The Cally Road Kids (Bemerton) and Somertsown children are exactly the right groups to be benefitting. That is good.
> 
> ...



The Cally Road Kids (Bemerton) and Somertsown children are exactly the right groups to be benefitting.


----------



## ska invita (May 27, 2015)

toblerone3 said:


> The Cally Road Kids (Bemerton) and Somertsown children are exactly the right groups to be benefitting. That is good. The working class needs to OCCUPY kings cross


it really was a cheering sight - none of the numerous and expensive redevelopments of kings cross have given _anything_ back to the (primarily working class) locals, so it was really nice to see them getting something out of it despite the developers and the planners


----------



## toblerone3 (May 27, 2015)

160 per day capped, Internet bookings only.

http://www.kingscross.co.uk/kings-cross-pond-club


----------



## marty21 (Jun 11, 2015)

ska invita said:


> I was up at St Martins today on work matters - could easily be the poshest university in London, certainly the new building is very smart and the shops and restaurants are super pricey - Granary Square is a private space really and an extension of the campus - so it was great to see that on this sunny day mums  and dads from Somers Town and The Cally have made it their own, bringing their kids along in cossies to play in the fountains - they've completely taken over the space and totally changed the atmosphere of the square as a result. Packed full of kids and parents! Out numbering the students! Lets hope it stays that way and the university don't make up some new rule about no kids in the fountains etc
> 
> 
> open to the public for swimming?


 It is, you have to book a slot, walked past there today - it's a lot smaller than it looks in that picture  they are starting to open up the area behind Granary Square now - parks, sculpture stuff , street food - it's a real contrast to 90s Kings X


----------



## marty21 (Dec 14, 2016)

Popped up to the Square after work today ,partly to see the Christmas tree . It is encased in ice ,looks fantastic ,especially at night as it has lights


----------



## editor (Oct 22, 2018)

It's going to be frightful. Security guard encircled fun.



> Coal Drops Yard is challenging the trend of faceless, endless, mass supply and demand by redefining what ‘consumption’ means. Because to consume something fully, you must be fully engaged in the experience. And the experience is everything.



About Coal Drops Yard


----------



## TruXta (Oct 22, 2018)

editor said:


> It's going to be frightful. Security guard encircled fun.
> 
> 
> 
> About Coal Drops Yard


I was up there in the summer, a couple of shops had opened already. It has some nice architectural features, but fuck everything about the rest of the development.


----------



## maomao (Oct 22, 2018)

It was much nicer when the old red star was there. Lots of fun to be had sending sand and bricks to Scotland on the account of a firm who'd fucked you about.


----------



## toblerone3 (Oct 22, 2018)

Its a shopping centre. What exactly is it that annoys you?


----------



## mojo pixy (Oct 23, 2018)

Didn't Bagleys use to be there?
Ugh I feel old looking at all that...


----------



## Crispy (Oct 23, 2018)

That roof is really gimmicky.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 23, 2018)

Crispy said:


> That roof is really gimmicky.


Looks pretty cool in situ.


----------



## salem (Oct 23, 2018)

As big new developments go I've got to say the Kings Cross development isn't too bad. I find myself there from time to time and there are lots of nice public areas and I've not had any issue from the security while having beers, smoking a joint etc in the park bits. I'd be curious to know which bits are actually public land vs private development. Are there any maps about detailing it?


----------



## TruXta (Oct 23, 2018)

salem said:


> As big new developments go I've got to say the Kings Cross development isn't too bad. I find myself there from time to time and there are lots of nice public areas and I've not had any issue from the security while having beers, smoking a joint etc in the park bits. I'd be curious to know which bits are actually public land vs private development. Are there any maps about detailing it?


No, I doubt it.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 23, 2018)

toblerone3 said:


> Its a shopping centre. What exactly is it that annoys you?



Not a shopping centre. A shopping 'experience'


----------



## Crispy (Oct 23, 2018)

salem said:


> Are there any maps about detailing it?


Yes

Privately Owned Public Spaces – Greenspace Information for Greater London
London Datastore

some of which is visualised in this Guardian article:

Revealed: the insidious creep of pseudo-public space in London

Kings Cross:





(yellow is buildings under construction at time of article)


----------



## TruXta (Oct 23, 2018)

Oh I didn't know about this. Thank you crisps.


----------



## toblerone3 (Oct 23, 2018)

I totally understand all of the arguments about pseudo public space. However Granary Square actually works better as a public space than some genuinely public spaces.  I saw this in effect this summer when the fountains are on and people came from all over the city treating as a bit of mini day out by the (not) seaside.


----------



## pesh (Oct 23, 2018)

seems a little late in the day to be bemoaning the gentrification of Kings Cross?


----------



## Supine (Oct 23, 2018)

Not a bad area if you enjoy paying more than a fiver for a beer


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2018)

Review here: diamond geezer



> Fundamentally it's a shopping mall, albeit a particularly smart one, in two halves with a canyoned piazza inbetween. Visitors swoosh in from Granary Square, or descend the steps from the unfinished corner by the gasholders, or walk through an arch direct from the Regent's Canal towpath. Security guards linger here and there to make sure nobody does anything too unruly. Hoardings declare CDY's purpose as STORES DINING CULTURE, but the website prefers to go with SHOP EAT DRINK, which is more to the point.
> 
> The first visitors were already perched on barstools downing bespoke caffeine, or nosing through doorways to check out a handful of handbags, or eyeing up collections of high-end trainers, or perusing a limited range of quilted gilets, or mulling over the viability of having heritage corn tortillas for lunch, or fully occupied lining up inaugural photographs, or peering through the glass of one of the many units which aren't yet open. I never stumbled upon the Visitor Centre, but eventually found my way to the toilets, which was more like slipping into the gents at a voguish restaurant.
> 
> ...



Good quote: "...it's more a magnet for the over-moneyed to enjoy consuming the unnecessary"


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Oct 31, 2018)

Anything that has turned into a shopping district rather than what it was in the late 90's early 00's, annoys me too.


----------



## editor (Apr 26, 2019)

Spot on


----------



## Cloo (Sep 23, 2019)

I was quite interested to see Coal Drops Yard when it opened – working in built environment media I’d heard a lot about it so was keen to see what it turned out like.

The space looks good, but feels horrid IMO. Has all the problems of ‘private public space’ – went on a hot day and it had loads of empty space, but no one hanging out as you can’t drink outside of designated spaces. Was with kids, hoping to find some ice-cream and it felt very family-unfriendly – one nicely-positioned bar space didn’t allow kids in, tried a coffee place hoping it would do at least smoothies or juices or something – no dice, it Only Did Coffee, Thank You Very Much. The whole thing would have been more polite to have a ‘no children allowed’ sign, rather than passive aggressively not catering, and we literally didn’t even get to have a juice (ice cream vans on Granary Square were sold out – beware of trying to find icecream in Kings X!).

Shops were nice to look at but super pricey – felt like they were all aimed at those non-existent wealthy 30-somethings you see on hoardings for new developments called things like ‘Unity’.

I predict them ending up filling central space with lots of little pop up stalls and stuff before falling into a financial black hole within a few years because I can’t see this place has a sustainable market. The undead spirits of Bagley's and The Cross etc will have their revenge.


----------



## editor (Sep 23, 2019)

Cloo said:


> I was quite interested to see Coal Drops Yard when it opened – working in built environment media I’d heard a lot about it so was keen to see what it turned out like.
> 
> The space looks good, but feels horrid IMO. Has all the problems of ‘private public space’ – went on a hot day and it had loads of empty space, but no one hanging out as you can’t drink outside of designated spaces. Was with kids, hoping to find some ice-cream and it felt very family-unfriendly – one nicely-positioned bar space didn’t allow kids in, tried a coffee place hoping it would do at least smoothies or juices or something – no dice, it Only Did Coffee, Thank You Very Much. The whole thing would have been more polite to have a ‘no children allowed’ sign, rather than passive aggressively not catering, and we literally didn’t even get to have a juice (ice cream vans on Granary Square were sold out – beware of trying to find icecream in Kings X!).
> 
> ...


There's already a thread on this so I've got a-mergin'


----------



## marty21 (Sep 23, 2019)

Cloo said:


> I was quite interested to see Coal Drops Yard when it opened – working in built environment media I’d heard a lot about it so was keen to see what it turned out like.
> 
> The space looks good, but feels horrid IMO. Has all the problems of ‘private public space’ – went on a hot day and it had loads of empty space, but no one hanging out as you can’t drink outside of designated spaces. Was with kids, hoping to find some ice-cream and it felt very family-unfriendly – one nicely-positioned bar space didn’t allow kids in, tried a coffee place hoping it would do at least smoothies or juices or something – no dice, it Only Did Coffee, Thank You Very Much. The whole thing would have been more polite to have a ‘no children allowed’ sign, rather than passive aggressively not catering, and we literally didn’t even get to have a juice (ice cream vans on Granary Square were sold out – beware of trying to find icecream in Kings X!).
> 
> ...


Went there last summer to meet a mate (her suggestion) found it a bit soulless , had a drink in a Mexican-y bar - a bottle of beer that was brewed in Greenwich cost about £7 ffs - we didn't linger   found somewhere else in Kings X proper.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2019)

marty21 said:


> Went there last summer to meet a mate (her suggestion) found it a bit soulless , had a drink in a Mexican-y bar - a bottle of beer that was brewed in Greenwich cost about £7 ffs - we didn't linger   found somewhere else in Kings X proper.


McGlynns?


----------



## maomao (Sep 23, 2019)

marty21 said:


> - a bottle of beer that was brewed in Greenwich cost about £7 ffs


Meantime? They saw you coming. It was 3 quid a pint at the Havering show this year.


----------



## ska invita (Sep 23, 2019)

toblerone3 said:


> I totally understand all of the arguments about pseudo public space. However Granary Square actually works better as a public space than some genuinely public spaces.  I saw this in effect this summer when the fountains are on and people came from all over the city treating as a bit of mini day out by the (not) seaside.


Yeah, mainly families from Somers Town with their kids. Central St Martins tried to ban them doing this but gave up quickly. Best bit about the development. The canal is a nicer walk these days too


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 23, 2019)

West for a meal there with some ex colleagues. Agree its a horrid soulless empty looking corporate space with barely anything interesting worth going down there for. 

Load of bollocks.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2019)

skyscraper101 said:


> West for a meal there with some ex colleagues. Agree its a horrid soulless empty looking corporate space with barely anything interesting worth going down there for.
> 
> Load of bollocks.


when i've been down there i have always found leaving the place a great pleasure and almost worth a trip there to experience


----------



## marty21 (Sep 23, 2019)

maomao said:


> Meantime? They saw you coming. It was 3 quid a pint at the Havering show this year.


no, it had a Mexican-y name

could have been Meantime Tijuana Pale Ale I guess


----------



## marty21 (Sep 23, 2019)

Badgers said:


> McGlynns?


We ended up at The Betjiman in St Pancras Station


----------



## Cloo (Sep 23, 2019)

Granary Square is ok as at least it is accessible and is fun for kids in summer,  and you don't feel like you have to spend lots of money to justify being there.  It feels like it is actually used by local community too.


----------



## editor (Aug 8, 2020)

It was nowhere near as bad as I thought but that's probably because it was almost empty. 
















						King’s Cross Coal Drop Yards, The Lighthouse and Regent’s Canal: fifty photos - urban75: art, photos, walks
					

Given that it's one of those privately owned faux 'public' spaces with security guards lurking in every doorway, I wasn't expecting to enjoy my trip to Coal Drops Yard, a large, shiny new shopping complex at the back of Kings Cross station. But it turned out to be quite a pleasant trip. The Coal...




					www.urban75.org


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 8, 2020)

Visual dogs dinner sounds about right editor judging from the photos (which are great as always).


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 8, 2020)

That whole area has some slightly interesting architecture and layout, even if it's a bit try-hard tbh, but always felt locked down and uncomfortable to me (I suspect the opposite of what they want you to feel, but then I'm probably not typical of the target audience, despite being a middle class tech guy). Every time I did any street photography I felt evils from the security, though I was only actually challenged once - I was messing with a pinhole camera in Gasholder Park and some guy asked me if I was shooting professionally  It wasn't a comfortable vibe.

I went to Coal Drops Yard a few times when I worked in Camden as I used to walk down the canal at lunchtimes, but I didn't go very often as why would I? None of the shops were relevant to anything I might want and while some of the side stairs and multiple levels are quite fun to walk around, it's not something you'd do regularly. They do, or did, put on some art exhibitions there, which I think was the only reason I went past the initial see-what-this-is visit.


----------



## editor (Aug 8, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> That whole area has some slightly interesting architecture and layout, even if it's a bit try-hard tbh, but always felt locked down and uncomfortable to me (I suspect the opposite of what they want you to feel, but then I'm probably not typical of the target audience, despite being a middle class tech guy). Every time I did any street photography I felt evils from the security, though I was only actually challenged once - I was messing with a pinhole camera in Gasholder Park and some guy asked me if I was shooting professionally  It wasn't a comfortable vibe.
> 
> I went to Coal Drops Yard a few times when I worked in Camden as I used to walk down the canal at lunchtimes, but I didn't go very often as why would I? None of the shops were relevant to anything I might want and while some of the side stairs and multiple levels are quite fun to walk around, it's not something you'd do regularly. They do, or did, put on some art exhibitions there, which I think was the only reason I went past the initial see-what-this-is visit.


I had zero interest in the shops but I liked the amount of 'unbranded' open space there so you could bring in your own sandwiches without hassle (presumably).


----------



## tim (Aug 8, 2020)

Crispy said:


> That roof is really gimmicky.




Gimmicky in a  gimcrack way, it waa designed by the vastly overrated and overcommsioned  Thomas Heatherwick who has also given us the vile sweatbox "New Routemaster"; the aborted London Garden Bridge; and the "B in the Bang"; the amazingly expensive "B of the Bang" sculpture which started shedding Mancunian implaling spikes even before it was officially opened.












He is also known for the 2012 Olympic Cauldron in which he creatively adapted other designers ideas, which was probably just as well as a pure Heatherwick involving flames in a packed stadium doesn't bear thinking about.


----------



## Sue (Aug 8, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I went to Coal Drops Yard a few times when I worked in Camden as I used to walk down the canal at lunchtimes, but *I didn't go very often as why would I?* None of the shops were relevant to anything I might want and while some of the side stairs and multiple levels are quite fun to walk around, it's not something you'd do regularly. They do, or did, put on some art exhibitions there, which I think was the only reason I went past the initial see-what-this-is visit.



For the coffee obvs!









						Should every cup of coffee cost £15?
					

Alain Ducasse’s ‘perfect’ cup comes from a Yemeni war zone. But, post-Brexit, even instant coffee will see a price hike




					www.theguardian.com
				












						'Damn fine': Grace Dent reviews Alain Ducasse’s £15 cup of coffee
					

The Yemeni brew in the Michelin-starred chef’s London cafe costs about £1.50 a sip. Is it worth it? Our restaurant critic gets a special caffeine fix




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## MrSki (Aug 8, 2020)

The Lighthouse looks good but St Pancras Lock seems to have lost its nature reserve appeal. Used to be my favourite spot to go & read/chill back in the day. Still everything changes.   Apart from when the trains went past you couldn't here a thing (apart from nature) there. It was tranquility but I doubt it is now.


----------



## editor (Oct 27, 2020)

I liked this exhibition in the tunnel and outside 















						Check out the Face To Face exhibition in the King’s Cross Tunnel, London – runs until Sunday, 29th Nov 2020 - urban75: art, photos, walks
					

Divided across an open air space and in the adjacent King's Cross Tunnel, Face to Face is a compelling exhibition of social documentary photography curated by Ekow Eshun, in partnership with the Fund for Global Human Rights. Located in the midst of the swanky King's Cross redevelopment scheme...




					www.urban75.org


----------



## editor (Oct 27, 2020)

*merge


----------



## ska invita (Nov 12, 2020)

King's Cross Station: Then & Now
Monday, 09 November
Exploring the history of London's passenger terminus.







						My5
					






					www.my5.tv


----------



## editor (Nov 12, 2020)

ska invita said:


> King's Cross Station: Then & Now
> Monday, 09 November
> Exploring the history of London's passenger terminus.
> 
> ...


I watched it but thought it was a bit, well, 'light.'


----------



## ska invita (Nov 12, 2020)

editor said:


> I watched it but thought it was a bit, well, 'light.'


about to watch it in bed   
its the older bits im interested in seeing really


----------



## editor (Nov 12, 2020)

ska invita said:


> about to watch it in bed
> its the older bits im interested in seeing really


You'll see a few clips repeated again and again!


----------



## ska invita (Nov 13, 2020)

editor said:


> You'll see a few clips repeated again and again!


 Come in Channel 5!!

Some smokey 60s-80s footage would be welcome too


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 13, 2020)

ska invita said:


> Some smokey 60s-80s footage would be welcome too



will this do for now?


----------



## toblerone3 (Nov 13, 2020)

Mutoid Waste in Granary Square in 2016 were good. Their connection with Kings Cross goes way back to the acid house days.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 13, 2020)

toblerone3 said:


>



this is a great set! 😍 love the crunchyness of the recording
(has got to be 1988 not 1987 though - youtube comments agree)


----------



## Johnny Doe (Nov 13, 2020)

Up the road on York Way, EGG nightclub is trying to raise £200k to survive. Developers will be eyeing it for flats no doubt, with the proximity to the shiny new places a major draw


----------



## Cloo (Nov 13, 2020)

Harry Smiles said:


> Up the road on York Way, EGG nightclub is trying to raise £200k to survive. Developers will be eyeing it for flats no doubt, with the proximity to the shiny new places a major draw


I'm surprised it's still there even before all this bullshit.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Nov 13, 2020)

I remember first time going to EGG the whole area around it was just deserted wasteland. Now there are fucking fancy flats all around it. 

Even if it survives this, it wont last much longer.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 13, 2020)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I remember first time going to EGG the whole area around it was just deserted wasteland. Now there are fucking fancy flats all around it.
> 
> Even if it survives this, it wont last much longer.


I know the estate opposite EGG (used to work on it ) most weekends we would get complaints about club goers parking on the estate, pissing or shitting in the gardens or car park & waking people up when they left the club. So it wasn't exactly a wasteland before.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Nov 13, 2020)

I genuinely never noticed any buildings around EGG the first few times i went. I stand correceted.

I would still be minded to take the complaints with a small pinch of salt though. Who leaves a nightclub and suddenly decides that they need to shit there and then, in a bush?


----------



## ska invita (Nov 16, 2020)

joolz is a little annoying but


----------



## marty21 (Nov 16, 2020)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I genuinely never noticed any buildings around EGG the first few times i went. I stand correceted.
> 
> I would still be minded to take the complaints with a small pinch of salt though. Who leaves a nightclub and suddenly decides that they need to shit there and then, in a bush?


Probably more pissing than sitting tbf , but the caretakers had the right hump about the club    I know that some posh blocks were built opposite , a mixture of social housing and for sale , which has the potential for more complaints when the club reopens, but, there were never any complaints about the club itself being noisy , so maybe it'll be ok.


----------



## editor (Dec 21, 2020)

It's actually a nice place to visit when it's nearly empty (although it must be disastrous for the traders)












						Christmas lights, festive installations and street market at Coal Drops Yard, Kings Cross, December 2020 - urban75: art, photos, walks
					

The coronavirus pandemic has resulted in an incredibly quiet Christmas, with attractions closed and businesses trying to make the best of a really grim festive season. We took a walk around Kings Cross and Coal Drops Yard on Friday night (18th Dec 2020). In a normal year, the area would have...




					www.urban75.org


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Aug 17, 2021)

Wonderful gig @ Coal drops tonight as part of the summer Cubbitt Sessions. There’s much to dislike about the Kingsx development but the outside covered arena space amongst bars and shops is great. crucially it’s BYO😀


----------



## editor (Jan 5, 2022)

Very quiet there yesterday













						Photo feature: all quiet in Coal Drops Yard, Kings Cross, after the festive season - urban75: art, photos, walks
					

With the festive season well and truly over, Coal Drops Yard in Kings Cross was all but deserted yesterday. Here's a selection of photos taken around the area: There was an interesting 'then and now' photo exhibition on display outdoors - above can be seen the Bagley's warehouse which later...




					www.urban75.org


----------



## hash tag (Jan 5, 2022)

It was quite wet.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 5, 2022)

I was around there today , busier , but most of the shops still seem empty.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 5, 2022)

1927

was a bit of a mess then - an underground station and a collection of fairly temporary buildings...

(from this page)


----------



## toblerone3 (Jan 5, 2022)

Before the pandemic St Pancras and Kings Cross were the 9th and 10th busiest stations in the country.  In 2020-2021 they fell back to being only the 13th and 20th busiest respectively.  Stratford now has more entries and exits than the two stations combined.

Barking, East Croydon and Highbury and Islington are also now busier stations than either termini on its own.






						List of busiest railway stations in Great Britain - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## marty21 (Jan 5, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> 1927
> 
> was a bit of a mess then - an underground station and a collection of fairly temporary buildings...
> 
> (from this page)


Kings Cross Station is a lot better now , I've been using it for 30+ years.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 7, 2022)

1947 -


----------



## stethoscope (Nov 9, 2022)

Passing through reasonably regularly between getting back to down to London and up North, Coal Drops yard is I suppose 'pleasant' enough and provides something to look around and do some retail for those stepping off the Eurostar - fine for those that like that sort of thing, it doesn't do much for me. And they're building those new flats/more restaurant space on Kings Boulevard too, which feels like just too much development. They're not attracting the likes of me anyway.

Every time I walk around that bit to kill some time waiting for my train I just yearn for the days of Bagleys! So, I head straight for Camley Street and get away from it by grabbing something to eat and drink at Camley Street and watch the narrow boats in and out of the lock. What they did with the gas holders is certainly impressive - I would like to check from inside one of the flats they've built into them, and survey London from there.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 9, 2022)

I think there is a crafty clothing market up at coal drops for 3 days from 2nd of Dec. More importantly, anyone know of a half decent pub in the area that shows footie?


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Nov 9, 2022)

hash tag said:


> I think there is a crafty clothing market up at coal drops for 3 days from 2nd of Dec. More importantly, anyone know of a half decent pub in the area that shows footie?


Kings Cross is stuffed full of good pubs, my favourite is probably McGlynns. Given the dates you mentioned, you mean the world cup? If so, i would assume every pub with a TV screen (even Spoons) will be showing the football since its on terrestrial.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Nov 9, 2022)

I think the fountains in the square are the nicest thing about the development, on hot days, ordinary Kings X locals from the surrounding estates bring their small kids down there to play in them. I like the seating/steps and the big screen showings, too. I hate a lot of the new developments in London but Coal Drops is alright.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 9, 2022)

hash tag said:


> I think there is a crafty clothing market up at coal drops for 3 days from 2nd of Dec. More importantly, anyone know of a half decent pub in the area that shows footie?


Miller's is the main football pub but busy when a big match on. The Boot could be good , less busy


----------



## marty21 (Nov 9, 2022)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Kings Cross is stuffed full of good pubs, my favourite is probably McGlynns. Given the dates you mentioned, you mean the world cup? If so, i would assume every pub with a TV screen (even Spoons) will be showing the football since its on terrestrial.


I'd echo McGlynns - sometimes they do show big screening events on huge screens in Granary Square - there's 'terracing' by the canal.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Saturday at 10:51 PM)

flashbak has a collection of 1990-ish photos











and many more


----------



## blossie33 (Sunday at 11:40 AM)

Great set of photographs!


----------

